

Blooie, Airtime and online chat - what's the future? - twitchhiker

Two stories published in the last 24 hours, two startups tackling online chat in very different ways:<p>Airtime - http://allthingsd.com/20121002/like-eating-glass-sean-parker-on-airtimes-bumpy-launch-exec-departures-and-more/<p>Blooie - http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/03/blooie-launches-its-chat-platform-for-online-publishers-powered-by-the-interest-graph/<p>Not a fan of video chat, too evasive but matching people around web content is interesting.<p>Thoughts?
======
howardtjmoon
Airtime building on top of Facebook with no platform of their own is massively
dangerous. Don't understand the scale of investment when there's no control.
Will take a look at Blooie, bit of an underdog in comparison, but prefer text
to video.

~~~
cuponthefloor
The key about Blooie is that it lives where the content lives. It isn't a
destination site like Airtime. Users dont have to leave content to find a
conversation.

------
coldclimate
"I’m told that the chat logs themselves are never stored, it does give pause
for thought" Some interesting scaling challenges there I imagine

